# Tis' the Season...for that summer cut..



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

On Monday I took Bisou to the only dog allowed park here albeit it's actually 30 miles from downtown (where we live)..an hour taxi ride away- without traffic! But it was so worth it to let her run free and have fun. Here are some of the photos from that...





























and then today, I took her to get a haircut as it's already hot and humid here. She looks so funny..like a little lion dog! I know she'll feel better with her new haircut because of the humidity here..but I"m still getting used to it. We went to a new groomer, a Japanese shop here..so it was a bit of a risk but they did do everything I requested. (please excuse the "I just ate" face! lol)


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh she looks adorable. I think they did a wonderful job.

I am contemplating getting Coco's hair cut. When she goes outside everything sticks to her.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She looks beautiful! She is having so much fun running!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very cute! I like the little lamby cut! I bet she loves her new do.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the new cut....she looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She's still a cutie pie!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the pics of her in the park! n the cut is adorable!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww Bisou looks so adorable. Louis is sportin' a lion do too. Long face and tail, shaved down body, he loves it! Shanghai looks so different from what I expected. How was the expo? My bf is there right now and he says the gumby-like mascot is everywhere.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She looks like she's having a blast at the dog park! What a shame that it's so far away.
And her haircut is adorable! I keep Jack & Jill's hair short too - it gets hot in So Cal in the summer as well!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

nice haircut bisou :thumbsup: knowing that you're in shanghai(right?) I'm surprised how empty that park is!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, what a beauty! bisou looks great no matter what the cut. plus, i bet grooming will be a dream!! i'm considering taking the plunge and cutting Leila down, some, too, but i'm a little nervous. 

all these summer cut threads help, though!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Bisou is stunning!! Love the lion cut.
xoxoxoxoo


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks like she is flying! She is beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks beautiful in her new haircut...I love the pictures of her running in the park.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I am just now seeing this!!! Bisou is adorable!! It is so clean and just darling....I love it!!! The park is beautiful and so clean........I know she had a ball.....just a little bit of heaven!!!!! I am getting so tired of Rain's hair.........I need to do something and after seeing Bisou and Cozy's little haircuts, this may get me moving!!!! More pics of beautiful Bisou!!!!:wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww Bisou looks super adorable and beautiful in her new lamb cut! once you get used to it, you'll be so happy. it's definitely easier to maintain and she will love you for it! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

BISOU!!!!!! I love her running picture! She looks SO happy! Cute cute cute!!
Her summer cut is oh so cute too! You'll get used to it in no time...after you get over the fact that she's not nekked. :HistericalSmiley: You will LOVE it especially after the first time you bathe and dry her. It's a breeze and so fast!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks so adorable, but then she would in any cut :tender:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful photos! She looks adorable in her new cut!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh there is the beautiful princess, Bisou <3 I just love how long her topknot has gotten and love her summer cut  The malts go for theirs in few more weeks. 

totally loved these pictures too 

Thanks for sharing
Kat


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I LOVE it! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! I adore that cut! (and Bisou makes it look even cuter!).
When I get Milo's hair cut, when ever we're done showing - I want a cut like that!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the sunglasses...do they stay on?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She_ does_ look like a lion dog...will be so much more comfortable!!! Cutie pie for sure!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

looking good .


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou and I say everyone for the sweet compliments! 

That park is actually a sculpture garden very very far out..so it's not really _in _Shanghai. Hardly nobody is there because you have to pay the equivalent of $12 a person to get in and $5 for a dog...and the locals usually won't spend that although there were quite a few there..but it's huge park. I don't really consider this area "Shanghai" (and Shanghai doesn't look like that at all). It's sort of like living in Manhattan and then going out to a park on the far edge of Staten Island, the same distance and equivalent.

PS- I haven't gone to the Expo yet as the queues are 2-3 hours long to get into a pavilion. I did ride my bike around it the other day when over 200K people went..on May 1st. Too many people for me and sort of my nightmare thing to do right now! lol.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Bisou looks so lovely and she is having a ball in the dog park !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks so cute! I'm sure it will be much more comfortable for her and as a plus, much more manageable for you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think she looks adorable and your groomer did a great job. I love the pictures of her running, you can tell she was having so much fun:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bisou looks like she is floating on the grass.
Such a graceful beauty!
I like her new cut and I like how you kept her tail long.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh Bisou you are just too gorgeous!!! :wub::wub::wub:
Bisou looks like she is flying in that first pic! Wow little girl can run! :aktion033:
Lamb cut, lion cut whatever cut she looks stunning as always! :heart:

p.s. I am glad it worked out with this new groomer. :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> That park is actually a sculpture garden very very far out..so it's not really _in _Shanghai. Hardly nobody is there because you have to pay the equivalent of $12 a person to get in and $5 for a dog...and the locals usually won't spend that although there were quite a few there..but it's huge park. I don't really consider this area "Shanghai" (and Shanghai doesn't look like that at all). It's sort of like living in Manhattan and then going out to a park on the far edge of Staten Island, the same distance and equivalent.


I see, makes more sense now lol, that's a lot to charge for a dog in a sculpture garden!! but prices have been skyrocketing in China in the past few years :OMG!:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

yeagerbum said:


> I see, makes more sense now lol, that's a lot to charge for a dog in a sculpture garden!! but prices have been skyrocketing in China in the past few years :OMG!:


yes, Shanghai is not cheap by any means! When we first came, things were very different but it's changed _a lot_ in the past few years. I pay more rent here than I did in San Francisco! Other places in China are much less expensive...but really Shanghai is not the "real" China! lol.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> yes, Shanghai is not cheap by any means! When we first came, things were very different but it's changed _a lot_ in the past few years. I pay more rent here than I did in San Francisco! Other places in China are much less expensive...but really Shanghai is not the "real" China! lol.


Yea exactly, Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, maybe Guangzhou, these cities are not the "real" China even though officials are trying to convince the rest of the world that they are  It's still really awesome there though :thumbsup: I grew up in Beijing and I still visit my grandparents there, the transformations are pretty amazing.

Okay! Running off topic  I hope little Bisou's enjoying her new cut!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bisou looks so happy and cute on the photos, as she always do! I really love the running pic of her, nice to look at!

Also her brandnew summer haircut is so sweet! I'm quite sure, she'll love it, Andrea! 
Thanks for sharing with us!

By the way, the pearls on her top-knot are precious!!! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks soooooooooooooooo cute. And I love the pictures in the park. You can tell how much fun she's having.

I think everyone is getting their "summer" cuts. My girls got theirs 2 weeks ago.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bisou looks adorable in her summer cut! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful Bisou :wub::wub: I love her new do :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wub:
Bisou sure is a little beauty!! The park is beautiful also. I am cutting Maisie down soon also :w00t:.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone. So far we are loving this cut...it is really so easy to take care..and she doesn't need a full bath after being outside. I love it- and I think she likes it better as well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That first pic of her is priceless!!! Not ONE paw on the ground! She IS a little lamb leaping around in the fresh green grass. So a lamb cut is perfect for her. She's so beautiful she would look fantastic even in a Chinese Crested cut!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks beautiful! Much more practical.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooooh....what a stunning girl Bisou is in her summer cut!!! She looks like she had such fun!!! And what a coincidence because I Heart Bisou too (Loving your new screen name)!!! :wub2:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Bisou looks beautiful. Love your photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great pics in the park! i love that first one of her running!!:Sunny Smile:
Bisou looks sooo pretty in her new cut!!!:tender:


----------

